# Benton Pipes



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Anybody have any experiance with Benton Pipes? 
Iwan has a spring special on a pair for $64.00 I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on, but I dont know anything about them.
Benton Spring Special - Iwan Ries and Co - Chicago's Pipe Cigar and Tobacco Store

any input would be appreciated

Darett


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a Benton similar to the straight one pictured. It has good mechanics. (drilling.flush stem) No "noticeable" fills. It's weight feels right. I would guess the price is right. Mine seems a bit better quality than lower lines of Grabow and Kaywoodie I've seen/had.

It does smoke well, but i would not compare it to mid range and up factory pipes. (Peterson,Savinelli,Stanwell..etc.)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

smokinmojo said:


> I have a Benton similar to the straight one pictured. It has good mechanics. (drilling.flush stem) No "noticeable" fills. It's weight feels right. I would guess the price is right. Mine seems a bit better quality than lower lines of Grabow and Kaywoodie I've seen/had.
> 
> It does smoke well, but i would not compare it to mid range and up factory pipes. (Peterson,Savinelli,Stanwell..etc.)


I have two Benton medium sized bent billiards and would say this is a pretty much spot on assessment. Both mine are quite good smokers, especially when you figure they're $35 a piece. If I was going to complain about something it would be the stem work. Kind of clunky and not as comfortable to clench as some of my other pipes.

All in all I don't think you would regret the purchase IMO. ipe:


----------

